# Clam Ice Auger/Cordless Drill Review



## Pointerguy

I wanted to give a review for anyone considering using a cordless drill with a ice auger. While researching this on the web it would appear it can be difficult to hold the drill and not end up with a broken or bruised hand/arm while drilling, do to the torque from the drill. Here is what I have put together.

I recently purchased a Clam Ice Auger Conversion kit (plate only) for $59.99 from Gander Mountain. I paired this with a 6" mora hand auger and a Dewalt 20 volt Lit cordless drill with 1.5 ah batteries and 300 watts of power for $99.99. I also tested with a 8" lazer and mora auger.
This set up with the dewalt drill was was able to drill 17 holes through 6" of ice with the 6" mora auger bit on one battery. When I tried to 8" lazer I barley got one hole drilled with a fresh battery and about killed the drill. While the results were fair, I was not sold on this yet.

On my second attempt to build a cordless drill auger with the Clam Ice Auger Conversion kit I paired it with a 18 volt Rigid lith hammer drill with 3.0 ah batteries and over 600 lbs of torque for $199.99. I tested this on Saginaw Bay over the past few days on 12" of ice and here are the results.

I first tried the 8" mora and was able to drill one hole but the drill was working to do so. I could of drilled a few more but didn't want to kill the drill.. I then remove the 8" auger and put on the 6" mora and a new battery. I was able to drill 39 holes with ease through 12" of ice on one battery. It drills the hole in a matter of seconds, with very little pressure applied. I was very happy with the results and this auger is now with me on every trip. Since I like to use 8" hole or bigger for walleye, I have been drilling two 6" holes side by side while on the bay and it has worked out great and I really see no need for a bigger auger bit. They sell an extension for $14.95 which I will be purchasing since it looks like this will be an epic year for ice conditions.

Here are a few more things I really like about this set up.

The total unit might weigh 12-13lbs
It chews threw the ice with ease
You pull the trigger and start drilling and its silent 
Because of the Clam plate it is very easy to handle when drilling
I can drill 78 6" holes through 12 inches of ice on two batteries or a total of 936 inches of ice.


Here is a pic of my new Clam Ice Auger










For anyone looking to use a cordless drill with an auger, I highly recommend this setup. The key is to use a high torque drill on the lowest gear setting and 18 volt 3 ah lith batters or higher.


----------



## ready2fish

Nice write up and thanks for sharing 

I also have one and ended up having to buy 4.0 ah batteries for my 20v Dewalt drill, this thing really cuts like butter.

Clam really did good on this one, glad I bought one before they sold out


----------



## stampman

I have a dewalt 20 volt hammer drill 3.0 lith.ion battery. Bought the simple adapter ($20.00) using my 8 inch strike master auger. Drill about over 20 holes in 6in. of ice and could have drill more. Keeping the batteries warm is very important. With hammer handle on your drill you only need adapter. ( Cableas has them).


----------



## johnnie555

Thanks for letting me try it out today Corey. I must say I was throughly impressed!!! Couldn't believe it went through as quickly as it did!! I'll definitely be looking to add something like this to my collection very soon!! It zipped right through that 12 inches like butter.. Did not bind or bog down one bit, and was very light weight!! Love the combination!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## river rat78

I honestly have a hard time paying $60 for that clam plate when you can spend $20 for the nimrod or $25 for the ice master adaptor. I guess I would have to try it before I can say anything negative about it. Right now I'm happy with my cordless drill setup. I mostly use it with my 5" lazer and occasionally with my 8" lazer.


----------



## Pointerguy

I have never used just an adapter for the cordless drill/auger but I watched a lot of videos and it looks a little awkward drilling a hole. If you have ever used a gas auger it is the same other than it is lighter and like drilling through butter. You have a nice size frame to hold onto and drilling through the ice with little effort. I see zero chance of the drill binding and causing injury with this unit. Also it is only $59.99. 
The auger will never come off when drilling a hole. The drill is only spinning the auger so no chance of damaging the chuck. I am very happy I didn't buy just the adapter, I have a solid one piece unit, that is also compact.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## johnnie555

I liked the bracket, it made it feel just like a power auger with the way the throttle trigger was set up. Seems solid and secure! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ice Scratcher

What about the gear ratio? Is it 1/1?

<*)))>{


----------



## Pointerguy

Ice Scratcher said:


> What about the gear ratio? Is it 1/1?
> 
> <*)))>{


Yes it is, I run my drill in low gear and it seems to spin just the right speed. I think all the adapters recommend running the drill in low gear.


----------



## spy1o1

I used the Ice master the past 2 years with my hammer drill with a handle on it. It worked great but got a little stripped over the years. 

I got the clam adapter this year. What I like about it is that it attaches directly to the chuck bolt. You don't have to worry about it falling off and it is perfectly lined up.
I also like the handles because you can lay the auger on the ice or snow without your drill touching it.


----------



## DeanC

I like that the bearing on the adapter carries the weight of the auger, and takes it off the drill itself

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ih772

Nice write up Corey. Do you use a spud to break the ice between the two holes?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Pointerguy

I did use a spud to break the edges. I could have got away without doing that but I like to clean it up a little. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Pointerguy

I wanted to thank everyone for their comments. I did this review because I am really impressed with this setup and wanted to help anyone thinking about an alternative to a gas auger or an expensive electric auger. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## amped

Apperciate the write up. I've been banging my head agaisnt the wall trying to get my cordless drill to work with my 6" lazer. Didn't think I was asking to much from a 19.2 volt craftsman with a lithium battery, but it must be the drill.


----------



## river rat78

I would like to add that the cordless drill set up only works best with the smaller augers 6" or less and with a comercial quality drill with lots of torque. I've had a few people try out my set up and the biggest mistake they would make is they would apply too much pressure. All you need is a little pressure and let the auger and drill do the work.


----------



## Pointerguy

amped said:


> Apperciate the write up. I've been banging my head agaisnt the wall trying to get my cordless drill to work with my 6" lazer. Didn't think I was asking to much from a 19.2 volt craftsman with a lithium battery, but it must be the drill.


After many hours spent researching cordless drill augers on the web, the reviews for the craftsman 19.2 volt drills were not great. Also from what I have read it would seem the lazer augers tend to be a little more aggressive than the moras, therefore the moras seem to work better with the cordless drills.
The drill is the power plant of this set up and the more torque and bigger battery makes all the difference in a fair auger vs a great auger.
After my first attempt with the dewalt 20 volt lith drill I spent countless hours researching cordless drills that would meet my needs and not break the bank, the rigid 18 volt lith hammer drill seemed to be the drill for me. I am amazed in the power of this drill and the number of holes I can drill on a single battery.
I tried to go cheap on the drill and found out in a short time that I needed something better, and that's why I purchased the rigid drill. One last thing, the rigid has a lifetime warranty just like the craftsman.


----------



## ausable

pointerguy can you tell me the model number of the Ridgid drill you are using?


----------



## Pointerguy

Model # R8611501 hammer drill with the X4 lith batteries.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 131north

Has anyone tried this with the standard Ridgid X4 driver, or with a Hitachi hammer drill?

Sent from my ThinkPad Tablet using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sling

sounds like a larger 12v batt with a equal torque drill ( which I already have....might be a match for a 36 v drill with a lesser amp/hr batt


----------



## sfw1960

NO.
Voltage is the UMPH that pushes it, (EMF) current is the juice that keeps it going...


----------



## Sling

so 36 v would be faster ? but if the purpose is to drill as many holes as possible ....as economically as possible ....which is better ?


----------



## Pointerguy

The bosh 36v drill has just 600lbs of torque and is a brushed drill, while the milwaukee is a 18v with over 700lbs of torque and is brushless. After using the rigdid 18v brushed drill, I can tell you the brushes heated up and drill would shut down before the hole was completely finished. After reading the specs on the bosh 36v, the only thing it has over a 18v is more battery life, and I feel it lacks in the torque department along with it being a brushed drill. I wouldn't waste my money on the bosh just for more battery life. You could just as easy buy an extra battery for your 18v drill. This is just my opinion.


----------



## William H Bonney

sfw1960 said:


> NO.
> Voltage is the UMPH that pushes it, (EMF) current is the juice that keeps it going...


So was Diesels post correct? You guys need to put this stuff in "Billy Bonney" terms,, not high school trig terms... :lol:


----------



## Diesel4mee

William H Bonney said:


> So was Diesels post correct? You guys need to put this stuff in "Billy Bonney" terms,, not high school trig terms... :lol:


Im a mechanical engineer so im not super good at Electromagnetics. BUT if they are providing the same ftlb and 3x the batter voltage with the same amp hour battery they are only using it as energy storage and not to create more torque. 

Side note I have no idea the difference in efficiency or the driving mechanics nor how the brush vs brushless drills work. I only made one brushed motor in my day back in highschool.


----------



## Pointerguy

Boy you guys are getting technical on me.....lol
Torque is torque any way you slice it. 700lbs is better than 600lbs of torque. Batteries measured in amp hrs, so 4ah will last longer than 3ah. I started with a 20 volt lith dewalt that put out around 350 unit watts of power with 1.5ah batteries. That drill didn't cut it so I went to a 18v lith ridgid with over 600lbs of torque, 3ah batteries and with a brushed motor and still didn't suite my needs. Now I have a 18v lith Milwaukee with over 700lbs of torque, 4ah batteries and a brushless motor.
If you don't know the difference between brushed and brushless motors you need to watch a YouTube video, brushless is the latest and greatest. Also milwaukees red lith 4ah batteries are some new to the market and appear to blow away the older lith batteries. You can learn a lot by just using google.... Lol


----------



## marcodeniro

I have a rigid with a 6 inch mora. I have experienced the brushes heating up and having to wait a few seconds before finishing the hole. On a 4 inch auger I punched 15 holes on one battery and no overheating.


----------



## Pointerguy

Well I have nothing but great things I say about the Milwaukee fuel 18v hammer drill. My last outing on Saginaw bay I has the rigdid 18v hammer drill and was not able to drill a 8" hole through 22" of ice with out the drill shutting down a few times. As I type this I am sitting about 12 miles out on Saginaw bay. I have drilled six 8" holes through 24" of ice so far and have 2 of the 4 bars left on the battery. The Milwaukee drill never paused or slowed down as I drilled the holes. I drilled one after the other, 3 holes each move side by side. I should be able to get twelve 8" holes on each battery for a total of twenty four 8" holes and a total of over 400" on two batteries. To say I am happy would be an understatement. I made a video of me drilling one hole and will try to post it.


----------



## just afew

nice job, glad your happy with your results  that will be a killer set up with a normal year of ice. should be a killer with the six inch. thanks for all your input great thread !!!


----------



## Pointerguy

Here is a short video of the clam/milwaukee fuel 8" cordless drill auger in action today. Please disregard the date I stated, I got that mixed up..... lol


----------



## [email protected]

Shout out to Pointerguy and all his research. Im using same drill on my 5" laser. All i can say is WOW!! There is enough weight to the combo that no down pressure is needed. My home lake now has 24 inches of ice. It might as well b 6. Not another trip of hand drilling for me&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;. THANK YOU POINTERGUY!!!! Fish on!! Shrubby


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sfw1960

*That's AWESOME!*
:woohoo1:
Hope you have no issue with the cold affecting the batteries & you get many years out of the setup.

Nice research & work - hope it keeps hammering them out for many, many more holes to come.
:coolgleam


----------



## Pointerguy

sfw1960 said:


> *That's AWESOME!*
> :woohoo1:
> Hope you have no issue with the cold affecting the batteries & you get many years out of the setup.
> 
> Nice research & work - hope it keeps hammering them out for many, many more holes to come.
> :coolgleam


I keep the batteries in a lunch bag with a few hand warmers, and thanks.


----------



## sfw1960

Pointerguy said:


> I keep the batteries in a lunch bag with a few hand warmers, and thanks.


YW!
Thanks for your long hours, many $$ getting to your goal and mostly for being diligent to getting where you are and SHARING it with your fellow sports persons.


RAS


----------



## Pointerguy

I got a good laugh this eve on Saginaw bay. There was 9 of us and when we stopped to set up everyone was trying to start their gas augers and I broke out mine and popped five 8" holes trough about two foot if ice before they had one or two finished. One I the guys looks at me in disbelief and asked what I was using..... Lol the Milwaukee has yet to shut sown while drilling a hole....... It's a beast.....


----------



## [email protected]

sfw1960 said:


> *That's AWESOME!*
> :woohoo1:
> Hope you have no issue with the cold affecting the batteries & you get many years out of the setup.
> 
> Nice research & work - hope it keeps hammering them out for many, many more holes to come.
> :coolgleam


Battery is in my pocket when Im not using it. Still on four bars (out of four) after 3 trips n prolly 25 holes cut. Not sure ill ever need to use the spare!!!! Shrubby


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 7mmsendero

Thanks for sharing the video, I am sold on cordless drills and augers. 

One question, how much does the plate help? I will probably look to pick one up next season.

My setup was great when the ice was 12", but aligning three holes is tough with 24" of ice. Still no issues making holes.

I might just try to pick up a bigger auger on clearance too, we will see what kind of deals come up this spring. Good thing is my brother has an 8" lazer I can test out.


----------



## Pointerguy

I have never attempted using a cordless drill auger without the clam auger plate, however I have watched a lot of youtube videos, and it would appear that you don't have near as much control when drilling holes are even when using the handle that attaches to the drill. I have also read a few articles where someone was injured, broken wrist and etc. when drilling holes only with an adapter. There is a significant amount of torque, when drilling holes through the ice, and the clam auger plate gives you total control over the auger with the frame and two handles. It also has the trigger on the side, so it does not require you to hold the trigger on the drill, hence letting you get your hands away from the drill on the handles.


----------



## 7mmsendero

Thanks for the info, great points. I'm pretty certain next fall I will pick one up, if I remember before they sell out. All gone before New Years in 2013.


----------



## Pointerguy

I wanted to bring this thread back for anyone interested.


----------



## Spartans8989

Maybe it's because I'm on my phone but I'm not seeing any text in the body of your thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Cousine1988

I want Hitachi DS18DSAL 18-Votsl cordless drill which has flashlight and atleast two batteries.I am so much interested in buying one but I prefer light weighed along with reasonable drill machine


----------



## taizer

Ive been using my milwaukee and 8" auger for the last few days and its been super. I make 6 holes in about 8" of ice in a few in seconds for spearing and usually after 20 holes the battery is half dead. Cuts faster than any gas auger Ive used. 

I think I can get about 40 8" holes out of it. Not sure though. Very happy the 8" auger worked with it because the 6" auger is a pain for spearing holes


----------



## Capnhook

What volt Milwaukee drill? Lithium?


----------



## taizer

Capnhook said:


> What volt Milwaukee drill? Lithium?


well they are all basically the same working volts even though they are listed as 18v. the dewaults are listed as 20v max. they run 20v maximum voltage. The Milwaukee run over 20 volts but they are listed as 18v and I think the porter cable and rigid 20v run the same deal

Mine is the Milwaukee 18volt fuel with the extended lithium batteries

They are work great though. makitas are good too. Id look into all the brands they are work pretty damn good as long as they are brush less and lithium batteries but dont worry about the voltages too much.


----------



## nws6373

Same here, I've got the Mil. 18V Fuel Hammer with the Clam plate and 8" Lazer. It cuts like a hot knife through butter. The lazer is almost too aggressive, it actually pulls itself down. I have to pull up on it when augering. It's my best improvement for Ice fishing this year. Only draw back was trying to get the chuck off the drill. I had to eventually cut it off. Yes I tried all the tricks like whacking it with a hammer, breaker bar, pneumatic gun. For any one wanting the clam plate, Gander has several in the Kalamazoo store. They are $70, but Gander is running 10% off everything in the store right now. So that will save a little.


----------



## Pointerguy

I had a hard time removing the chuck on my Milwaukee fuel as well. However I did manage to remove it properly. I have it down to a few minutes now reinstalling the drill onto the plate after using the drill on projects around the house. I cant ever see myself buying a gas auger again.


----------



## Jim_MI

Lots of great reading in this post. My only concern is future-proofing an electric setup. I have at least 3 cordless drills in my basement now, oldest probably from 10 yrs ago, and I can only get replacement batteries for 1 of these. A good gas auger will require replacement parts over the next decade, but I'm pretty sure that spark plugs, gas lines, etc will still be available. Not so sure about getting replacement batteries for any of the best current drills 10 yrs from now. Replacing batteries is expensive enough; I'd hate to have to replace the whole drill because the proper batteries are no longer available.


----------



## Pointerguy

The way I look at it I use a cordless drill through out each and every year. So cordless drill auger or not I have a need for a good cordless drill.


----------



## Bullet6911

Looking to get a new drill for my 6 inch auger, and reading this thread was great. I have a ryobi 18v lith ion drill now and it's ok for what I'm doing now, I do have a brand new as of last year Jiffy model 30 ten inch gas auger but she's a heavy one. After reading all about the MILWAUKEE FUEL,I just looked at every drill you could think of and the MAKITA 18V BRUSJLESS Hammer drill has 1,090 lbs. Of max torque. And it comes with a 5ah battery in the kit. Has anyone tried the makita out yet?


----------



## Bruce William

Cousine1988 said:


> I want Hitachi DS18DSAL 18-Votsl cordless drill which has flashlight and atleast two batteries.I am so much interested in buying one but I prefer light weighed along with reasonable drill machine



Does not have enough torque the 460 in line power is not enough to get an 8" mora down the pipe. Starts to lock up up and spin. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jancoe

Bullet6911 said:


> Looking to get a new drill for my 6 inch auger, and reading this thread was great. I have a ryobi 18v lith ion drill now and it's ok for what I'm doing now, I do have a brand new as of last year Jiffy model 30 ten inch gas auger but she's a heavy one. After reading all about the MILWAUKEE FUEL,I just looked at every drill you could think of and the MAKITA 18V BRUSJLESS Hammer drill has 1,090 lbs. Of max torque. And it comes with a 5ah battery in the kit. Has anyone tried the makita out yet?


I just purchased that makita drill. I have owned a lot of drills for work and makita has got it down. That's a mean drill there. Waiting on it in the mail as we speak. I got it with 4ah batts. Im still deciding if i want to pair it with the clam plate or not.


----------



## taizer

clam plate for sure and get an extension for it at least 12" since the clam plate, or any electric drill sits kinds of low. Like at your waist
I'm making an extension for mine adjustable 16 inches long
Also I was thinking of the chuck and there is the screw on the inside that you have to use to use the reverse function of the drill. If I dont ever use reverse with the auger than is that screw even needed. I would think not, and it would make it alot easier to take it off and on if I need to.


----------



## out2fish

taizer said:


> clam plate for sure and get an extension for it at least 12" since the clam plate, or any electric drill sits kinds of low. Like at your waist
> I'm making an extension for mine adjustable 16 inches long
> Also I was thinking of the chuck and there is the screw on the inside that you have to use to use the reverse function of the drill. If I dont ever use reverse with the auger than is that screw even needed. I would think not, and it would make it alot easier to take it off and on if I need to.


Like Taizer said....get the clam plate and extension. I used the Milwaukee Fuel with plate several times this season, and have only positive results. My Strikemaster gas sits in the garage waiting for the very thick ice.


----------



## jiggineyes

The voltage of the drill isn't what u want to look for. First is torque. Out of the major brands I've found dewaly and Milwaukee have the best torque. Secondly the next important thing is battery amps. I'd highly recommend the 3 or 4 ah batteries. Usually 120 or so for a pair but makes a huge difference in torque


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jiggineyes

Bullet6911 said:


> Looking to get a new drill for my 6 inch auger, and reading this thread was great. I have a ryobi 18v lith ion drill now and it's ok for what I'm doing now, I do have a brand new as of last year Jiffy model 30 ten inch gas auger but she's a heavy one. After reading all about the MILWAUKEE FUEL,I just looked at every drill you could think of and the MAKITA 18V BRUSJLESS Hammer drill has 1,090 lbs. Of max torque. And it comes with a 5ah battery in the kit. Has anyone tried the makita out yet?



Bullet. The dewalt and milwaukees have over 1200 lbs torque. Definetly go with a better battery no matter what u decide


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## taizer

jiggineyes said:


> Bullet. The dewalt and milwaukees have over 1200 lbs torque. Definetly go with a better battery no matter what u decide
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


inches
or else I wouldn't need my impacts lol


----------



## jancoe

Milwaukee torque is 725 and dewalt is at 708. Went to northwoods the other night. They only had one clam plate with auger bit. Not just the clam plate on its own or any other drill adapter in stock.


----------



## Pointerguy

Gander mountain in flint I think has clam plates in stock as well as franks in Linwood. If you use the drill with the clam plate, once you screw on the adapter onto the drill you reinstall the reverse threaded screw. I had to ream out the hole in the shaft to in stall the screw from the fuel.


----------



## gumball billy

Pointerguy said:


> Gander mountain in flint I think has clam plates in stock as well as franks in Linwood. If you use the drill with the clam plate, once you screw on the adapter onto the drill you reinstall the reverse threaded screw. I had to ream out the hole in the shaft to in stall the screw from the fuel.


Bass pro shop has them on sale for 49.97 just piced mine up last night


----------



## Bullet6911

jiggineyes said:


> Bullet. The dewalt and milwaukees have over 1200 lbs torque. Definetly go with a better battery no matter what u decide
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I went with the Dewalt Brushless . I got a better deal and I think it will be just fine for what I need. Thanks for the help fellas. Can't wait to get her charged up


----------



## Jim_MI

Just curious - For those of you who went with a hammer drill, do you use the hammer setting when drilling a hole? Seems like this could seriously dull your cutting edge.


----------



## kevin1

No hammer drill setting just the regular drill setting, FYI there is a Hitachi Drill that Menards sells, 630 inches of torque 2 3.0 batts for around 133 after rebate. im using one on the lowest slowest setting and if it catches in the bottom it will almost rip it out of your hands.


----------



## taizer

Today drilled the entire day moved about a dozen times maybe 30 holes total and battery was still half charged in the 8" but
Crazy 
I'm not gonna carry my extra battery anymore. My blades seem to be dull but maybe it was the ice on them had to apply some pressure to get it going initially


----------



## river rat78

taizer said:


> Today drilled the entire day moved about a dozen times maybe 30 holes total and battery was still half charged in the 8" but
> Crazy
> I'm not gonna carry my extra battery anymore. My blades seem to be dull but maybe it was the ice on them had to apply some pressure to get it going initially


I think you should always carry a spare battery. It's better to not need it and have it then need it and not have it.


----------



## taizer

river rat78 said:


> I think you should always carry a spare battery. It's better to not need it and have it then need it and not have it.


true. Also might forget to charge it one day


----------



## Stand By

Picked up a clam plate yesterday from jays in Gaylord, thanks to this thread. They have more. Aside from control and safety, I think the plate will help in breaking off the bottom piece of ice always left behind in the hole, as well as clearing the slush out. I should've taken better notes though. I picked up a standard milwaukee 18 v today. Rated 500 lbs. Anybody using one? Think tomorrow I'm gonna trade up for the fuel version.
Don


----------



## out2fish

Yes, trade up to the fuel. I have an older Milwaukee, which had about 425lb torque, and didn't do the job. I bought the fuel at the beginning of the season, and it is phenomenal. Use it all the time without a problem.


----------



## jancoe

First time out with my makita brushless 1090 torque 4 amp battery. 8" mora auger 25 holes one battery. Older blades. I like this drill. It is tough. I think I'm gonna make my own clam plate.


----------



## Stand By

Got upgraded to the fuel today. Gotta get charged up and will give it a go. Hard to part with the extra cheese, but at least it'll get used year round, unlike a gas auger.


----------



## Stand By

Well, so far, don't play around with screw drivers and vice grips to get the lock screw out of the chuck. A 1/4 inch drive ratchet with extension and the correct sized Phillips drive bit will let you apply plenty of down force while breaking the screw loose (clockwise) without stripping the head.


----------



## Cousine1988

Panasonic EY6432NQKW 15.6-Volt NiMH 1/2-Inch Cordless Drill is the best panasonic cordless drill known to me so far.. The drill is also very well balanced and not overly heavy. I think 15.6v is a nice compromise between battery power and weight.This is the best cordless drill you can buy. This my second one in eleven years.My old one is still going, but the batteries are almost gone. that's eleven years of almost daily use.


----------



## [email protected]

Jim_MI said:


> Lots of great reading in this post. My only concern is future-proofing an electric setup. I have at least 3 cordless drills in my basement now, oldest probably from 10 yrs ago, and I can only get replacement batteries for 1 of these. A good gas auger will require replacement parts over the next decade, but I'm pretty sure that spark plugs, gas lines, etc will still be available. Not so sure about getting replacement batteries for any of the best current drills 10 yrs from now. Replacing batteries is expensive enough; I'd hate to have to replace the whole drill because the proper batteries are no longer available.


Batteries plus will revamp your current batteries should they become obsolete. Not sure on price though. Shrubby 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## marcodeniro

My 18 volt rigid with lifetime replacement on batteries powers my 6 inch later effortlessly, and if I had the handle it prevents my wrist from being torqued


----------



## sureshot006

[email protected] said:


> Batteries plus will revamp your current batteries should they become obsolete. Not sure on price though. Shrubby
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


In my experience, batteries plus is outrageously expensive. But... cheaper than a whole new auger or drill.


----------



## 7mmsendero

Tried out my 18 volt Ridgid and new 8 inch Mora. It was incredibly easy, what a combination. 8 holes barely dented the first battery.


----------



## jancoe

So i got the clam plate but havent used it yet. Why is it that they force you to remove the chuck? I thought about having a machine shop make me a new adapter so i can just chuck the clam plate on and off with out having to mess around with removing and reinstalling the chuck. Just thinking. Thoughts


----------



## d_rek

jancoe said:


> So i got the clam plate but havent used it yet. Why is it that they force you to remove the chuck? I thought about having a machine shop make me a new adapter so i can just chuck the clam plate on and off with out having to mess around with removing and reinstalling the chuck. Just thinking. Thoughts


Attaching the adapter directly to the main driver effectively provides more power to the auger versus overworking and underpowering the drill.


----------



## Pointerguy

d_rek said:


> Attaching the adapter directly to the main driver effectively provides more power to the auger versus overworking and underpowering the drill.


It also takes the strain off the chuck/drill. With the chuck removed and the clam plate adapter installed the only strain on the drill is the turning of the auger bit. Once you have removed and installed once it is very quick and easy to do the second time and so on.


----------



## MoJoRisin'

there is an online company that would do battery rebuilds too

http://www.primecell.com/pctools.htm

Might be an option for you or any others interested.......


----------



## Stand By

Been reading about guys using adaptors that allow for use of their chuck have been having trouble with shafts stripping out.


----------



## d_rek

I have a 7" lazer hand auger, brand new 12" extension bar, and like-new clam drill plate for sale either check the classifieds or follow the craigslist link: 

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/spo/4925676441.html

Works awesome but I got a steal on a gas auger so I decided to make the jump.


----------



## kcfishin

Ok so now done for the season and can't get the auger adapter off the threaded shaft that my chuck should go back onto. Dewalt repair shop just said"used it for an ice auger didn't you?" And told me it's stuck on forever.... Disappointed. Any suggestions out there?


----------



## Sprytle

kcfishin said:


> " And told me it's stuck on forever.... Disappointed.




He told you Its stuck on there forever???:lol:


I doubt it, heat it up.


----------



## kcfishin

Sprytle said:


> He told you Its stuck on there forever???:lol:
> 
> 
> I doubt it, heat it up.



Thanks a bunch. I put a torch to it, threw it in a vice, and the adapter spun right off. I was afraid to use the torch for fear of melting plastic parts.


----------



## jancoe

I havent been able to use my clam plate yet. I have been waiting for my 3rd motor shaft to come in the mail. Every shaft i get is drilled out of round causing a nasty vibration and wobble. I dont want to ruin my new drill motor. I figured this year is looking like a wash with the clam plate for me. Hopefully i get a straight one or they can give me my money back and i will have a shop machine me one.


----------



## madtrapper1969

I have been through this same trial and error myself for years now already. I've tried the simple adapter that drives the auger directly from the drill chuck. It don't take long before the drill is shot. I finally went with the clam auger plate and will never consider any different type of setup. As people have mentioned above; that bearing in the plate takes all the pressure off the drill chuck itself. Not to mention the handles and trigger system. 
My auger is a Lazer 6"' which i feel to be very adequate fir the fishing i do. I have pulled some huge lake trout and big pike through a six inch hole. However i am going to take my new 4" Lazer auger with me this year. I have a lot of new lakes to explore and i will switch to the 4" for finding fish. Its night and day difference what 2" of cutting diameter makes. With about 20 seconds of time on the thumb screw i can have my 6" back on for when i setup shop to fish. Just for the record.... huge crappies will make it through a 4" hole... 
I did a ton of research on drills and batteries and literally stumbled onto the one i have and see no reason to replace it. Some may laugh or roll their eyes, but i run a Craftsman now. Might not have been my first choice but now that i have used it...i will swear by it. This came about because of a gift i got for my birthday. I was telling my Girlfriend i needed new batteries for my old craftsman drill or a new drill all togather. She suprised me with a twin pack of 19.2 v regular batteries and a new 4 Ah li-ion... so it looked like i had to try Craftsman...
I read a lot of reviews and watched videos and called a lot of places. all asking about their 19.2 volt BRUSHLESS C3 drill/driver. As mentioned before; brushes heat up and will stall a drill. besides that, the use a lot more battery power to run. So i picked one up and hooked it up to my clam plate and 6" auger and hit the ice. To be totally honest; i was very impressed right off the bat. the ice was already over 18" thick on average and i fished all day on the one big battery. never tested it much that day, but it was still drilling great when i was ready to go home. Besides, i had three other batteries with me, as it came with a 2 Ah li-ion. 
I fished with it all over northern Michigan and have what i believe to be the ultimate ice drilling machine and its super light. One day in later March i decided to see just how much ice i could drill with my 4Ah battery. i headed to barry lake in wexford county to fish. i drilled the first hole and measured the ice thickness. i had just over 24" of ice there. i drilled holes and checked for fish with my graph for a few hours. i was covering a hole that usually holds good crappies. 
I managed to drill hole after hole for hours. The ice was between 24" and 28" on the average. I got a bunch of fish on the ice and was ready to head out. keeping track: i drilled 31 holes through over two feet of ice on just that one battery. With a 6" lazer auger. needless to say, i am very impressed with this setup and have all i need to fish anywhere all day long.
I know this was long but it is a solid review of my personal setup. it amazes a lot of people on the ice when i drill holes all over and a lot faster than the gas burners... thanks for all the good reading and be safe.


----------



## madtrapper1969

this is just one small basin on one of my favorite lakes. one day of hole hopping for crappies. That is a lot of holes in the ice that was 18"-22" thick. that auger setup was fantastic.


----------



## MR FISHBONZ

I picked up an 18v. Milwaukee Fuel Hammerdrill for my clam plate yesterday. I have removed the chuck to find out the threads in the clam plate are to small to fit the threads on the drill. Has anyone else had this problem and if so any suggestions on a fix?


----------



## jancoe

I heard they have an adapter for the new fuel with the 9/16" thread. I'd give them a call. I had dealt with them last year after I purchased my plate and the adapter was drilled out of round and they took care of me right away. Or maybe have a machine shop make something up for you so no chuck needs to be removed like mine.


----------



## Pointerguy

If you are talking about the internal threads on the milwauke fuel for the chuck, the adapter shaft should screw right into the drill in place of the chuck. I never had a problem with this, Now I did run into a problem with the reverse thread set screw that you remove from inside the chuck and screw back into the drill through the adapter shaft. I ended up opening this hole up with a drill. I hope this helps.


----------



## jancoe

Pointerguy said:


> If you are talking about the internal threads on the milwauke fuel for the chuck, the adapter shaft should screw right into the drill in place of the chuck. I never had a problem with this, Now I did run into a problem with the reverse thread set screw that you remove from inside the chuck and screw back into the drill through the adapter shaft. I ended up opening this hole up with a drill. I hope this helps.


The new 2nd Gen m18 fuel 2704 has a 9/16" thread from the chuck to gearbox.


----------



## MR FISHBONZ

I am going to take it into work tomorrow and see if it can be drilled and tapped for the 9/16 thread. I don't believe it is hardened steel, but if it is that will be the dealbreaker. I thought about just selling the old plate to someone with the proper drill and buying a new Clam Plate that doesn't require chuck removal, but I like the idea of removing the chuck because I have lost all faith in keyless chucks. I cannot wait to get this thing together and test it out. Thank you to everyone for all the great info in this thread!


----------



## MR FISHBONZ

Got the drill/auger assembled tonight. I did have to drill and tap the the shaft on the clam plate to accept the larger 9/16-18 threads on the Gen2 Fuel Drill. I also had to drill a larger clearance hole in the shaft for the larger chuck screw. I bought an 8" mora for the auger head. Should be all set to go now!


----------



## Pointerguy

MR FISHBONZ said:


> Got the drill/auger assembled tonight. I did have to drill and tap the the shaft on the clam plate to accept the larger 9/16-18 threads on the Gen2 Fuel Drill. I also had to drill a larger clearance hole in the shaft for the larger chuck screw. I bought an 8" mora for the auger head. Should be all set to go now!


You will be very happy with that setup. That's exactly what I have been using on Saginaw bay the last two years and has never let me down...


----------



## 7mmsendero

Pointerguy said:


> You will be very happy with that setup. That's exactly what I have been using on Saginaw bay the last two years and has never let me down...


I use about the same setup, except with a Ridgid 18 volt. That 8" Mora is a great auger for the drill plate. I had to buy an extension too. 

Also, the ridgid lifetime battery warranty works. I had one fail this summer, took it back to Home Depot and ridgid mailed me a new one. Pretty slick.


----------



## Sprytle

MR FISHBONZ said:


> I am going to take it into work tomorrow and see if it can be drilled and tapped for the 9/16 thread. I don't believe it is hardened steel, but if it is that will be the dealbreaker. I thought about just selling the old plate to someone with the proper drill and buying a new Clam Plate that doesn't require chuck removal, but I like the idea of removing the chuck because I have lost all faith in keyless chucks. I cannot wait to get this thing together and test it out. Thank you to everyone for all the great info in this thread!


 


I called Clam a week or so ago and told them I had a Millwaukee gen 2 with the 9/16th thread , he said no problem, I'll get a new adapter in the mail today for you...Free of charge. Got it 2 days later...Thanks Clam....


----------



## Josh R

You guys think a drill would run a 10 lazer auger?
We use hilti 18 volt cordless drills at work, tons a power


Pheasants and Walleyes


----------



## jancoe

Josh R said:


> You guys think a drill would run a 10 lazer auger?
> We use hilti 18 volt cordless drills at work, tons a power
> 
> 
> Pheasants and Walleyes


Only one way to find out.


----------



## jancoe

vanj85 said:


> I am hard on tools rober, part of the profession, but these brushless fuel products by milwaukee are pretty good. I use the 3/8 and 1/2 high torque over my air jobbers now days and they work awsome. 1100 lb breaking torque on the 1/2er, that's almost more than my air and no air line to drag around. I also drilled 12 holes 5/8" Dia in 1/2er mild steel with no heat or slow down. As far as contacting clam I will but it puts doubts in my confidence of a company if they cannot put out true turned addapters. We'll see what they say and how they handle it.


I had this issue with out of round adapters. Vibrated horribly to the point of not being able to use it. Called them and they made me email them a video of it doing it. So I did and a week and a half later I received a new out of round adapter. Wobbled just as bad as the first. Contacted them and again another video showing both out of round. Third one finally came and well, it was much much better. Just a hair out of round. The first 2 were unusable. Customer service was good. Chinese manufacturing at its best. Got tired of removing my chuck as I also use my drill daily for work, so I had a machine shop make me a 18" aluminum adapter so I don't have to remove the chuck. Much easier. My makita just fits the clam plate with the chuck on. I haven't had a single issue with it. For what the machine shop barely charged me was definitely worth it. There getting some walleye fillets here shortly.


----------



## Matt S181918

Can you post a link of the exact Milwaukee drill you are using


----------



## JungleGeorge

I use the Milwaukee fuel drill and a 6inch Eskimo hand auger that I took apart and put a piece I bought from a bait shop to convert the top to fit in the chuck. It is insane how easy, and long lasting this set up is. 3 outings and guessing prolly around 60 holes on one charge. The battery indication light reveals it is only 1 level low. I have been contemplating the clam plate but hard to fix something that's not broke. I also hooked up my buddy's 8 inch and it went through the ice with ease.


----------



## Matt S181918

would the M18 FUE 1/2" Hammer Drill/Driver Kit work or what works the best out of the Milwaukee line of drills


----------



## vanj85

2704-22. Best out there milwaukee pt number.


----------



## sfw1960

I'd break that one too J... 

lol


----------



## finlander

Just got mine today. 2604. Case 2 batteries charger. Fuel 18. Can't wait to try it. Thought I had ordered drill/ driver but receiver the hammer version. Three settings on collar. Paid like $240 for kit. Online thru Depot. ALOT of choices/models out there. Need the Fuel M18 Lithium Ion Brushless. Used the Eskimo tool to screw in anchors Saturday. Used my top of the line Harbor Freight drill and it never hesitated.
Ice was soft though


----------



## finlander

Forgot to say I tried to drive in a bike hook but was unsuccessful.
Threads prolly werent aggressive 
enuff and it wobbled terribly being
off center.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I went out on mon and used clam plate. Drilled 67 holes and only used 2 bars, pretty impressive . I just luv my setup, I will never go back


----------



## Stand By

The anchors that come with the hubss are channeled on the threads to make them self tapping. If you're gonna use a drill anyway, I use to just use a regular drill bit and drill the hole to start, then screw the hooks in by hand. Saves you from wrecking the first couple inches of ice, which you need under these warmer conditions, just getting the screw to start.


----------



## Sweedishpimp

Just bought the 2015 edition which allows you to use more drill types due to them changeing the top bracket to a taller one. This also allows you to use your drill with the chuck on. Once you have set up the hardware to fit your drill it comes off and goes back on in seconds which makes it nice for those of you that use your drill for other things. Ill be using it for the 1st time this weekend on Alcona Dam Pond. I was concerned once I put it together due to it having a wobble. I called clam and was told that they all do this and the bearing is made to handle the wobble. They also stated that it actually helps with cutting through the ice. Personally, I would like to see it be more precise with a perfectly straight auger bit. Im using a dewalt 20v lithium brushless drill. Ill follow up next week after the trip and post my stats.


----------



## vanj85

Good luck, I haven't retried mine yet, but first trial sucked, could have been dull blades though.


----------



## Mr. Botek

Received mine yesterday, the new version also. Assembles easily with 5 bolts/nuts. Light weight. I cut 23 holes on a half charged battery. Cuts smooth. Absolutely love it.


----------



## mcaram

In case it helps anyone, Home Depot is selling the Ridgid gen5x hammer drill, circular saw brushless lithium combo set for $129 in store. Comes w/ one 4.0ah battery, one 2.0ah battery and charger. Online it's $179, but only $129 in store, if you can find them. I've seen this recently in 2 different stores, both in clearance section. Bought one in Northville. They had a few more left.

This set: http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-1...=a0df4c94ce7011e5acae4eb2241b2b500INT&cj=true


----------



## 7mmsendero

As long as you are good with using the Internet to register a warranty, I'd highly recommend the Ridgid with the lifetime warranty.


mcaram said:


> In case it helps anyone, Home Depot is selling the Ridgid gen5x hammer drill, circular saw brushless lithium combo set for $129 in store. Comes w/ one 4.0ah battery, one 2.0ah battery and charger. Online it's $179, but only $129 in store, if you can find them. I've seen this recently in 2 different stores, both in clearance section. Bought one in Northville. They had a few more left.
> 
> This set: http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-1...=a0df4c94ce7011e5acae4eb2241b2b500INT&cj=true


----------



## Sweedishpimp

Mr. Botek said:


> Received mine yesterday, the new version also. Assembles easily with 5 bolts/nuts. Light weight. I cut 23 holes on a half charged battery. Cuts smooth. Absolutely love it.


Did you notice a wobble at all?


----------



## Mr. Botek

Sweedishpimp said:


> Did you notice a wobble at all?


Yes, if I ran it without touching the ice. 
Before pulling the trigger, have the auger tip resting on the ice. No wobble, it just cuts!


----------



## Sweedishpimp

Mr. Botek said:


> Yes, if I ran it without touching the ice.
> Before pulling the trigger, have the auger tip resting on the ice. No wobble, it just cuts!


Cool, Thats what the people at clam told me as well, but Im planning a big trip this weekend and the last thing I want to do is have problems with the auger. Thank you


----------



## jancoe

Sweedishpimp said:


> Just bought the 2015 edition which allows you to use more drill types due to them changeing the top bracket to a taller one. This also allows you to use your drill with the chuck on. Once you have set up the hardware to fit your drill it comes off and goes back on in seconds which makes it nice for those of you that use your drill for other things. Ill be using it for the 1st time this weekend on Alcona Dam Pond. I was concerned once I put it together due to it having a wobble. I called clam and was told that they all do this and the bearing is made to handle the wobble. They also stated that it actually helps with cutting through the ice. Personally, I would like to see it be more precise with a perfectly straight auger bit. Im using a dewalt 20v lithium brushless drill. Ill follow up next week after the trip and post my stats.


Is your drill built to handle a wobble? I went through 3 different shafts from them before I received a true one. Didn't want to ruin my drill from poor manufacturing.


----------



## Sweedishpimp

jancoe said:


> Is your drill built to handle a wobble? I went through 3 different shafts from them before I received a true one. Didn't want to ruin my drill from poor manufacturing.


Probably not. It is a dewalt 20v lithium brushless, but its not one of the heavy duty ones with a handle or anything... one thing is for sure though, ill be bringing the extra handle and my old faithful backup.


----------



## Josh R

Here's my review:
New style clam plate with the hex style adapter
8" ion auger bit
Hilti 20v cordless lithium battery
Battery was about half charged and it was in work van over night so it was cold. I drilled approx 30-35 holes thru mostly 6"of ice. 5 of those holes were about 9-10" of layered ice. Battery was starting to get weak on the last 2 holes. 
I need to do a couple small modifications but works awesome. The majority of the holes were smooth with plenty of power left in my drill. I wish my buddy had his 10"bit in town but it's 70 miles north. I think with a full charge our drill would turn it. 
We lease these drills thru Hilti for our work drills so I would not recommend buying them lol probably $400 kits lol 















The second image is where my issue starts, because of the molded plastic piece on the drill I have to mount the throttle piece down farther then usually. I'm thinking of cutting the throttle rod down an inch or so to get it in a better spot. It actual works decent the way it is but it could be better. 
Josh

Pheasants and Walleyes


----------



## Josh R

here's a video

Pheasants and Walleyes


----------



## rust0029

Pointerguy said:


> I had a hard time removing the chuck on my Milwaukee fuel as well. However I did manage to remove it properly. I have it down to a few minutes now reinstalling the drill onto the plate after using the drill on projects around the house. I cant ever see myself buying a gas auger again.


How did you get the shaft off so you can put the chuck back on? I cant get the shaft off.


----------



## rust0029

Pointerguy said:


> I have the same setup as you, but I have the old clam plate. It takes me all of 5 mins to change out the drill for the auger or opp. The chick is simple to remove after you have done it a few times. I can't believe clam went to a auger plate that uses the drill/chuck combo. I foresee a lot of broken drills/chucks in the near future. I have heard of issues with out of round shafts on the clam plate. It wouldn't hurt to contact clam and have them send you a new shaft. I find it hard to believe it's the auger bit.
> I just used my setup on the Saginaw river yesterday. This is my third year on this setup with zero issues. I can't ever see myself going back to gas again.


How did your remove the shaft to put the chuck back on. I cant get the shaft off.


----------



## Pointerguy

Was wondering if anyone has tried the cordless drill setup with a 10" auger bit yet? I have been using an 8" mora auger bit with the older 750 in. lb torque Milwaukee Fuel 18 volt drill. I just ordered the newer model of the Fuel, 1,200 in. lbs of torque and the ION 10" auger bit. Hope to have some results in the near future.


----------

